# I guess we're famous now



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks to Ashley for letting me know about this (link). Faith is on Fugly Horse Of The Day and I couldn't be more angry. This person did not take the time to get the story on her. I'm not sure where they got the picture from (I've posted it here several times so could've been from anywhere). Maybe someone sent it to them. I don't know and don't care, it just bothers me to no end that someone was claiming that me or my family was not taking care of our horses. A few people had already stood up and posted that Faith was a rescue, but I posted a short version of her story and a link to a newer picture. Hopefully that'll be posted as well.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 7, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: So Sorry :no: :no: :no: BUT at least Faith isn't like that anymore




: .

Sorry you have to go through this





Ashley


----------



## Kootenay (Aug 7, 2007)

All I can say is I would be FUMING MAD! That blog is a bane on the rights of permission and privacy. I wish the author would get the darn facts straight before he/she decided to post pictures of a horse he/she obviously knows nothing about. My two big horses were no prizes when I first had them given to me, but that has changed now, and if I caught someone using a photograph of before the fact I would be raising some heck.

Steph, I would go after that so called blogger and let your feelings be known that posting that photo for the 'amusement' of others without permission is unacceptable .


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph --

That really upsets me to see Faith on that site. I sent an email just now, as if what I think of the situation could matter. I wanted to cc it to you but didn't know your email.

At least many of us here know how much you have helped Faith, who is BEAUTIFUL, and so lucky to have found her family in you and yours...

Jill

---

I see pictured on your site a "fugly" thin horse who goes by the name Faith. That horse was rescued by a very loving family. If they are only claiming to have rescued this horse, then they've been claiming it for many months to include progress reports and pictures of how this horse has come from the condition she was in when rescued, into a beautiful and very loved pony. It's just really something to see this horse I have been following and thinking of for so long, and felt so happy for the horse that she found her family, pictured in a cruel way. It's really hard for me to understand the "why" of her inclusion on your page.


----------



## crponies (Aug 7, 2007)

It looks like they have already added on something about her being rescued by a family. I'm glad they did respond in that way. However, posting someone's picture without permission is illegal. They should not be doing this. :no:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 7, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....This just tweaked me! SO...I joined and commented. How DARE she!? :new_shocked: I hope you will get an apology, how totally uncalled for and just doggone cruel. You give sweet Faith a kiss from Aunt Debs! Sheesh!!!


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all. I was so mad I couldn't even see straight, literally!! I couldn't believe that someone would post a picture of Faith without the whole story. And then, on the blog, people were putting US down for her condition. Man, I wish I could post pictures on the blog. I've already posted 2 comments on there so hopefully people will read that and think before they post.

Now one thing that I do have to agree with is that Faith WAS underweight and wormy. That was the same day that we got her and she's MUCH better now. I do have to say, I'll be VERY careful and give it much more thought when posting pictures from now on



:


----------



## Marty (Aug 7, 2007)

YIKES! Who's website is that?

I never heard of it before......it's not very nice or necessary

EDITED: ok i went back and read some of the stuff and this one completely has me freaking out........are they serious? Is this horse going to be eaten by tigers or is it a sick hoax?

25 yo mare needs retirement home NOW!

Reply to: [email protected]: 2007-07-30, 10:45AM PDT FREE!!! My mare needs somewhere to go where she can retire! She is registered, so you could try to breed her, but no guarantees that she will take with her age. If I had a big pasture to put her out on, I would keep her, but I dont.. and I dont wanna feed her through the winter.. I have too many young horses who need the extra feed. I am donating her to the local Tiger Park if no one comes to get her by the weekend. Shes a sweet mare, and I dont wanna do that.. but I dont really have a choice! Thanks! SHE IS FREE!


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 7, 2007)

I posted a comment and have asked them to at least update with the after picture that you gave them. Maybe people wouldn't jump to conclusions then.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph I did try to tone it down- I did point out that the people who owned "the chestnut" would likely see it.

I would not however hold your breathe waiting for an apology- what FHOD says is true, she does not hijack these pictures she jsut picks them up off the Internet.

Hopefully people will get the message otherwise I shall just keep on posting the facts after EVERY entry- believe me being in a different time zone really pays off sometimes- I can keep going all night- if a couple of people would care to join me now and then we can push our point home far better than if I am alone.

Anyone??

Marty- what you doing for the next few hours??

I can pick up first thing in the morning- before any of you lot are awake



:

As an example of a badly treated, wormy horse, Faith is ideal, but, as I have just pointed out, it does look as if she is being offered for sale, like the fat mare- I think a better explanation, at the least, is in order.


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all. Rabbit, you actually made me giggle and helped to calm me down a bit. Yep, it's all fun and games until it's your own horse. I thought this site was only for horses being advertised for sale. Since we've had Faith she's NEVER been for sale. And if we ever find ourselves in a position where we need to find her a new home, there's a waiting list. Faith is the sweetest mare that anyone could ever come across. Her only vice is slight food aggression which is VERY understandable.

I've now made my photobucket album private and may never post another picture online. It's just not worth this mess. I never in my wildest dreams thought that anyone would take her "before" picture and turn it into this. Next thing I know, people will be posting bad things about Highway or any of my other animals, or my kids for that matter. We've done the best we could with what we have here and you all have been very kind to us



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 7, 2007)

this is outrageous! if i was you i would demand that she take it off. you have a copyright to the picture and even on the net she cannot use it without your permission. I had a bad feeling about this site when it was first posted on the main board. It does not seem to me that it is used to educate as much as it is used to belittle people. im so upset! we all know how hard you have worked getting her back in shape. maybe the owner of the site should take care of some rescues instead of assuming the worst about people and posting pictures she has no right to


----------



## lvponies (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph....I'm really sorry this has happened to you. We all know the care and love you've given Faith. Please don't let those idiots make you feel bad. You're doing the best you can and doing a wonderful job with Faith.



:

This is my first time on the fugly site. WOW!! Talk about offensive material. Who are these people who think they know it all? Amazing!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 7, 2007)

Shrug it off Stephie. We know what you have been thru and gone without to help this young lady. I said all I plan to say to this obviously younger and very arrogant person. Oh...watch for the day when things get tuff for her and she has to decide what to spend her $20 on. BTW I could use a new pic of our girl, privately if you prefer.


----------



## SWA (Aug 7, 2007)

I AM FURIOUS!!!!! OUTRAGED AND UTTERLY APPAULED!!!

I just saw this and wen to "that" site, I've never seen it before and when I read their "critique" of her CURRENT HOME CAREGIVERS... I'm sorry... I AM BEYOND ANGRY!!!!



> Poor little thing. I am editing (yet again) to add that I have received information claiming the person in the picture is part of the family which rescued the filly. So my initial reaction was, yay, she is saved. However, they went on to comment that after buying the filly from the first irresponsible person, they had $20 left in the bank. And that they cannot afford to buy a saddle. And they do not have any plans to break her to ride. So, all in all, it sure looks to me like she went from irresponsible person #1 to irresponsible person #2. But that is okay, I am sure when she is a 10 year old unbroke mare, someone will want to breed her because she is a SABINO! (entire blog's point...brilliantly illustrated in this simple example)...*sigh*


HOW DARE THEY SAY SUCH INFLAMMATORY COMMENTS!!!!! Is there ANYONE who can help Steph with this???

THIS HAS GOT TO BE OVER THE LINE!!!! *BY A LONG SHOT!!!!! *


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I've got to admit that I'm in tears over this "person". For anyone to say that I'm an irresponsible horse (or any animal) owner, I'm at a loss for words. I'm done trying to defend myself. I've made my photobucket album private and am now going through the album deleting pictures. I'm also going through all of my posts here on LB and deleting as fast as I can. I guess, according to these people, I should've just left Faith in the situation that she was in and waited for the worthless sheriff or ASPCA to do something about it. She would've been dead by then.

And for anyone reading this that might think wrong of me without the guts to comment, yes, I have things. There are very few things in this house that are just for "me" and I cherish those things. I buy "my" things with the pocket change that my husband brings home. When the family can afford a saddle (I honestly believe food and vet care comes first before tack, but what do I know?), we will get one. But I refuse to take money out of my kid's or animal's mouths to buy trivial stuff like tack. Oh, Faith and Moony got new halters and lead ropes a few weeks ago, although they didn't really need them. My kids bought those with their summer school money. People have bought/sent things for Faith (and Highway) but I never ONCE asked for anything other than advice and I never will.


----------



## SWA (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph,

LITTLE DO THEY KNOW...!!!!!

That Faith not only has YOU and YOUR FAMILY as her PRIMARY CARE GIVING FAMILY, but THE ENTIRE LB FORUM FAMILY IS RIGHT THERE WITH YOU...

That makes Faith, THE MOST CARED FOR ANIMAL IN AMERICA!!!! Gosh...this is THE LB....so make that THE MOST CARED FOR ANIMAL *INTERNATIONALLY* !!!!

Your love for her, and your daughter's love her is all she needs EMOTIONALLY, and anything beyond that, HER EVERY NEED SHALL BE MET!!!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm going to get eaten Alive for what I am about to say, and I know it.

That's okay though. I love the LB And the Fugly site, I do read both almost every day and laugh like crazy.

I've submitted All of my own Very fugly horses and poor crosses for her to tear apart there-

I'm not saying what she is doing is right, or good or correct, but it Does educate. She pulls the pic's from everywhere, and is an _*Equal Oppurtunity Offender*_. After doing rescue for years, I have about the same attitude as she does, though would most likely Not express it as harshly.

I wouldn't have told her that you had such limited funds, I wouldn't have mentioned Anything asides the mare's story, this just gave her more fodder. From someone who does Not know how much time and work you have put into this mare, it sounds Bad. If I didn't know the story, I hate to say it, but I'd have a raised eyebrow as well.

I'm going on there now to join the crowd telling the real story, but when you first posted your story on this mare and your financial situation forever ago, I have to admit I was concerned in the back of my head. I am sorry if that makes me a crap person, but it's true.


----------



## SWA (Aug 7, 2007)

There's a far cry of difference between being "humorously offensive" and outright blatent defamation of character!!!!


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

Spotted Pony Girl, I believe in being honest. If that's a fault then so be it. I wasn't lying when I told her that it left us with so little. It did and I was proud to do it. Pay day was coming up soon and all the bills were paid. I bought hay and grain on the way home from picking her up. We have never went hungry because of the animals and the animals have never went hungry because of us. When my husband was on chemotherapy and money was very scarce (on food stamps and all kinds of fun stuff that we stopped as soon as he got back to work), my dogs ate chicken because we had more food stamps than we did cash. I'm not bragging or begging and I never have. Animals, especially rescues, always seem to come along when cash is the shortest. But I have always managed to scrape up some pocket change or whatever it takes to get them the best that I can. It may not always be the best possible, but it's the best that I can afford and that's more than some get.

Now, as far as riding or driving goes. I don't really see the point in it here. I live right on the highway and don't have much land. I don't have anywhere to ride or drive so it's not very important to me. What may be priority to some may not be for others. It's not right to "bash" them for that.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't see defamation of character anywhere, and am intimatly aware of the term. All she has said that seems to be Really nasty were things steph had Told her herself. (Re: Bank Account info etc)

After reading all the comments, it looked like everyone was playing nice about the fact that it was a rescue until the rest of the information came in via Steph. *EDITED OFFENSIVE MATERIAL*

Just know that you are doing a good job, your mare's pic is a Great Before shot for others to learn from, and you Know what you are and what you've got going on.


----------



## love_casper (Aug 7, 2007)

i find this quite disturbing.



> "littlebayroan said... You don't need tack to teach a horse the basics. It would be easy enough to break/train the filly with a home-made girth strap (use a strip of bedsheet...put a folded towel on her back, tie it on with the sheet) - and RIDE HER. Adding a saddle later is just a tool. NH is so "in" - use your halter and lead rope, teach her to stop and turn and back - if she'll go in a halter, she'll go in a hack or bosal, too. No saddle is no excuse for not teaching her the basics from the ground OR her back.
> 
> *And there are plenty of mini's out there that DO learn to pull a cart or pack a little kid around - the rest are the spoiled brat backyard bred ones that de-value that market. * "


so if my horse can't drive, and lives in my backyard, he's worthless? oh thanks for letting me know, let me sell my whole herd of worthless brats!!! GARRGGHHHH i'd love to wring this person's neck. :nono: :ugh: :new_argue: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:




: :new_let_it_all_out:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 7, 2007)

My question is, you did NOT give her permission to post that picture, correct? If not, Copyright Infringement. I would email/post telling her she must take that picture down immediately, if she does not, contact an attorney.


----------



## SWA (Aug 7, 2007)

spotted pony girl said:


> I don't see defamation of character anywhere, and am intimatly aware of the term. All she has said that seems to be Really nasty were things steph had Told her herself. (Re: Bank Account info etc)
> 
> After reading all the comments, it looked like everyone was playing nice about the fact that it was a rescue until the rest of the information came in via Steph. *EDITED OFFENSIVE MATERIAL *
> 
> Just know that you are doing a good job, your mare's pic is a Great Before shot for others to learn from, and you Know what you are and what you've got going on.


Hi Spotted, with all respect (because I have always held high regard for you too



: ) Steph only made statements in her defense, regrettably without the format to fully divulge every moment of the entire situation for Faith, as well as for her family. This person (and many "commentors" of the blog, btw, I find it extremely IRONIC that someone calling themselves "horsepoor" can be so "dictative of appropriate standard") took it upon themselves to draw the conclusion of her "CHARACTER" as "irresponsible person #2", based solely upon a few statements, WITHOUT even the slightest consideration of further inquisition into the whole aspect of basis. That to me, is nothing short of "defamation of character", no matter it's degree, it is still the act. And trust me, I am intimately familiar with the term as well...



:

But...as you very kindly stated...it's pointless to argue the point over the internet... so no need to even press on with it "over the internet". At least no further on my part...



:

EDITED: Sheryl...Steph has made that request... it was promptly DENIED.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 7, 2007)

> EDITED: Sheryl...Steph has made that request... it was promptly DENIED


Contact an attorney than.


----------



## SWA (Aug 7, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> > EDITED: Sheryl...Steph has made that request... it was promptly DENIED
> 
> 
> Contact an attorney than.


That is my "hope"



: for her.



:


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

You know, I dont think that is very nice at all. And to do it without permission too just doesnt seem right. WHERE in the world did she get the pics??!! I would ask her nicely to remove it as that just doesnt seem fair.

Just edited to note that though some of the comments on the Fugly site are amusing, it seems sad that someone has a site and life devoted to finding the negative and crappy things to report. I wonder what this person is really like? Perhaps has to devote to the site because she has no friends??

Too bad she doesnt have a site showing the rescues at first and then later, when they have bloomed, rather than just stuff that she makes fun of all the time. That is pretty mean and sick in my opinion.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]someone posted about this site not to long ago and some commented on what a great site it was



, i did not comment then but wanted too. i found it offensive then and still do. maybe it is o.k. and funny to some until "they" turn on you and you can see how twisted it is...so sorry this has happened to you and Faith...people should really find more productive things to do :no: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldn't know the first thing to do as far as contacting an attorney. I've spent the last few hours deleting pics off of photobucket and here on LB as well. I'm crying the whole time. I have all of these pictures on disk but I feel like I'm deleting my life. I just can't understand how someone can be so cruel and think it's fun. This one person, in her single act of selfishness and "just for fun" has turned my whole life upside down. My daughter saw what was written (while I was out of the room for a minute) and asked how anyone could write those things about us. I just said that some people have to get their kicks from degrading other people. I'm just about done with the internet all together. For a lot of years, the internet and this board in particular has brought so much joy to my life. This one act just about makes up for it all. I'm finding out that most people are cruel and heartless. If this person knew just what this has done to my family, maybe she'd rethink what she's doing.

I doubt it :no:


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 7, 2007)

That makes me so mad. My brother resuced a horse that was going to the sloughter house and someone called the twp. I am glad people were concerned but they should have gotten the facts first. In your case people are just being plain old mean



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph here is a copy of a cease and desist letter. I would send it registered mail and keep a copy. If she still refuses I would get a lawyer and file against her. Its not right to steal someones photograph and use it and especially to use it in a negative way. This happened to me a couple years ago with art work and the cease and desist letter did the trick. Substitue "works" with photograph. Also since there is a minor in the picture it becomes even more important that she take it down when you asked her. I would also do a page print of her site showing the comments made etc.

Im so mad!

Dear [name]:

It has come to my attention that you have made an unauthorized use of my copyrighted work entitled [name of work] (the "Work") in the preparation of a work derived therefrom. I have reserved all rights in the Work, first published in [date], [and have registered copyright therein]. Your work entitled [name of infringing work] is essentially identical to the Work and clearly used the Work as its basis. [Give a few examples that illustrate direct copying.]

As you neither asked for nor received permission to use the Work as the basis for [name of infringing work] nor to make or distribute copies, including electronic copies, of same, I believe you have willfully infringed my rights under 17 U.S.C. Section 101 et seq. and could be liable for statutory damages as high as $150,000 as set forth in Section 504©(2) therein.

I demand that you immediately cease the use and distribution of all infringing works derived from the Work, and all copies, including electronic copies, of same, that you deliver to me, if applicable, all unused, undistributed copies of same, or destroy such copies immediately and that you desist from this or any other infringement of my rights in the future. If I have not received an affirmative response from you by [date give them about 2 weeks] indicating that you have fully complied with these requirements, I shall take further action against you.

Very truly yours,


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 7, 2007)

I am going to wear a flame suit like spotted pony girl....

While I understand your being upset.. I can say that I can think of posts right here on this forum and right off the top of my head where "regulars" have said equally mean and nasty things about other "regulars or newbies" and have said even worse.

I have seen threads where people are told they are stupid, to poor to own horses, not educated enough to breed - neglectful,uncaring, selfish and more.

I don't think those are ok or nice either but that is part of what comes with the Internet and realizing just cause someone voices there opinions loudly, pushy or rudely doesnt make them any more true then others

Now that said I am not sure I would be upset or even feel you need to defend yourself. It just adds fuel to there fire


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 7, 2007)

*IF* I am remembering correctly this person can be fined $10,000.00 per picture that she is using illegally.


----------



## mininik (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph, if I were you, I'd take a deep breath and step away from the computer for awhile. To be honest, I've been visiting this forum for years and don't remember reading much about this filly of yours and I've visited the FHOD site a few times, but wouldn't have made the connection without reading this post. Following up on what's taken place, all I can say is I do believe you can get your photo off of that website quite easily thanks to the copyright laws. Notice that there is a way to "flag" blogs for objectionable content at the top of the screen. If that doesn't work, I'm sure contacting blogspot will take care of it, no lawyer needed.

I hope you read this because I know we've not seen eye to eye in the past. This situation doesn't seem like such a big deal to me, but I don't think it's fun sit back and see anyone hurt like this. If I were you, I'd stop deleting your life Online and just take a break, enjoy and refocus on your family and pets. The world really isn't "mostly" bad people (you've got many great friends here), and I believe you can handle those who are out there by dealing with situations like this sensibly and not letting the small stuff effect you so much.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]great advice from Ruff N Tuff and mininik :aktion033: . i know it's hard to put blinders on when things are directed at you, but this seems to be really stressing you out so as said, take a deep breath and focus on the good and don't fuel the negative, that's what they are hoping for. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you all. Nicole, we haven't always seen eye to eye, that's true. I don't really understand why this has upset me so bad. I have usually found you to be too "outspoken" for my taste, but thank you for your words, they really do mean a lot.

Kay, thank you for the copy of that letter. I'll edit it and send this person a copy.

I guess my big thing is that I just can't understand how people can be so mean. I grew up in a "nice" family, meaning no matter what we really thought, we were ALWAYS nice to each other, no matter what. I wasn't nice to my real mom once and the next time I saw her was at her funeral. There are consequences to each and every action. Some of those consequences may be good and some bad, depending on the action.

You know, could someone do me a favor and do a real critique on Faith? I'm barn blind and don't really know what I'm looking at anyway. If someone could do that for me, I could email them a picture.

Thank you all so much. I'm proud to call you all my friends



:


----------



## SWA (Aug 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, Steph is beyond well within reason to be even remotely "upset". It's cruel enough to be "characterized" as a substandard caregiver of pets, but it's an entirely whole new level of defamation when her very standard of motherhood is being addressed.

That said.... I agree, this is the best advice of all....



iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]take a deep breath and focus on the good and don't fuel the negative, that's what they are hoping for. Nikki[/SIZE]


:saludando: AMEN to THAT!



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 7, 2007)

I think anyone would be upset to be attacked in this way. And I cant stand people thinking that just because something is on the internet they can take it and use it any way they want. When I had artwork published online I fought this and we had people stealing cmhr pictures a few years back and using them in a deragatory way. Its not right. This is why we have copyright infringement laws to protect us.

If this person asked for permission to use the photographs and took the time to get the real story on the pictures then it could be educational. But I dont think its very educational to attack people and use pictures with no idea of what the real story is


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I'm guessing that no one has read the last comment on the board??? If so, I can only imagine the outcry that one will lead to. Truth be told...that forum makes me feel like this is a "real family" of caring individuals. Yes we all debate, argue and scream sometimes, but at least we don't get downright nasty like the people on that forum.

MARY LOU....you do a wonderful job here!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:

Steph, i'm so sorry that you're going through this. Sometimes we just have to let things roll off our shoulders for our own sanity. You can only do as good as you're doing. Continue looking out for your family and pets, and that's all that needs to be done.



:

Just found this on their site....

http://www.blogger.com/content.g

You can contact Google and they can interfer with the content. Tell them that the image of your child on this site, leads you to fear that it may be used for "unappropriate" acts, and you never gave permission for the site to use it.


----------



## lvponies (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't help it....I keep going back to the fugly site and reading the comments. Have you seen that they are now attacking mini owners/breeders? Whew!! These folks are brutal!!! I thought things got kind of rough around here sometimes, but nothing compared to these folks!!! :no:


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow. I am another Faith fan, as well as a fan of people that bother to do rescue. To me it wasn't even so bad that they posted the pic of Faith as an example of a wormy underfed pony - she WAS at that time! It was all the negative stuff that followed!

Steph, I'm with you on the following your heart to do rescue even when it's sometimes not what seems to be smart in everyone else's eyes. I think there is a REASON people like us were made.

Here's a quote I love, just for you:

I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter, the cast-offs of human society. I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal, and I was angry. "God," I said, "This is terrible! Why don't you do something?" God was silent for a moment, and then He spoke. "I have done something," He replied. "I created you. "

The Animals' Savior, Copyright Jim Willis 1999

Bless you, Steph, for what you and your family have done for Faith. If only all animals had such wonderful homes.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 7, 2007)

i contacted parelli to let them know she was using photographs from their site too






heres her latest. They arent even worth the time

Speaking of minis, if you ever want to find absolutely the richest snark fodder around you don't have to go any farther than a popular mini board.

Nothing but a bunch of irresponsible breeders/owners who think nothing of breeding one cull to another, cluelessly overfeeding their animals into founder, colics and worse or even more pathetic, the disqustingly obese women dressed in some thrift store prom dress reject making their poor little minis haul their fat asses around some show ring in a heavy, unbalanced cart. But hey, no one is supposed to notice that or even mention it lest they be shredded by the forum's wolf pack. Just plain sad, sad, sad.

August 7, 2007 5:32 PM


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph_D said:


> You know, could someone do me a favor and do a real critique on Faith? I'm barn blind and don't really know what I'm looking at anyway. If someone could do that for me, I could email them a picture.



Steph - one last comment - even this nasty person who posted on you had SOME good things to say about Faith - I think that says a lot!



See below.

"You know what? This is one of those that, if I could get my hands on her, or any of you who know what you're doing with nutrition, actually could have some potential. The bone structure is not all bad here. Yeah, she's got a bad case of "nest" but some of that is malnutrition. The pose couldn't be worse, and the condition is appalling...but there is some potential for a usable animal here if. . ."


----------



## REO (Aug 7, 2007)

{{{{{{Steph}}}}}}



:



:


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL Kay, I was just talking to Tanya and she also mentioned contacting Parelli. Now that's someone with money to hire a good lawyer.

Boy, Google does a good job with the scare tactics, don't they?



> a company that sent an infringement notification seeking removal of online materials that were protected by the fair use doctrine was ordered to pay such costs and attorneys fees. The company agreed to pay over $100,000.


I've also noticed that this place gets a little heated at times. Well, we all have bad days and sometimes those bad days leak into our posts. At least that's how I like to think of it. Or some people like to hide behind thier internet ID and be someone totally different. Sorry folks, I'm not like that. What you see is what you get with me. I don't try to be hurtful and if I have in the past, I deeply apologize. I love you all



:


----------



## tagalong (Aug 7, 2007)

I have looked at that blog from time to time... and usually find it to be too much of a bashfest and patting each other on the back for their exemplary Excellent Horsemanship to be of any good. Too much Look at The Clever Witty/Rude Comments I Can Make and very little actual help at times.

Consider the source and the Tone that is inherent there. And that mini comment about the fat women in the unbalanced carts? Sounds disturbingly familiar.... _hmmmm._

Whatever. Pfffffffffffffft. Let it roll off. Tomorrow they will have a new victim. And not give a sh*t about back stories or the people involved or anything other than their own "witty" comments...

There is snark - and there is just plain rudeness. It has also happened here on this board at times - so perhaps a bit of consideration for the pot calling the kettle black needs to come into play as well....


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 7, 2007)

Steph, my heart goes out to you for trying to do something good and have it turn out to hurt you. That person had no right to use your picture without your permission....I don't understand people who are so rude as to not have respect for what belongs to another person. You have every right to ask for that picture to be removed and an apology given or else put her in the hot seat. There is a lot a person can let roll off their back but using your picture is not at all ethical or even legal. Good luck gal, know you are very upset righ now but it will get better. Hugs, Mary



Steph_D said:


> I wouldn't know the first thing to do as far as contacting an attorney. I've spent the last few hours deleting pics off of photobucket and here on LB as well. I'm crying the whole time. I have all of these pictures on disk but I feel like I'm deleting my life. I just can't understand how someone can be so cruel and think it's fun. This one person, in her single act of selfishness and "just for fun" has turned my whole life upside down. My daughter saw what was written (while I was out of the room for a minute) and asked how anyone could write those things about us. I just said that some people have to get their kicks from degrading other people. I'm just about done with the internet all together. For a lot of years, the internet and this board in particular has brought so much joy to my life. This one act just about makes up for it all. I'm finding out that most people are cruel and heartless. If this person knew just what this has done to my family, maybe she'd rethink what she's doing.
> 
> I doubt it :no:


----------



## Shari (Aug 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you have had to go through this. Sadly.. I had to deal with something rather like this ..last week.

Seems to be no end of people on their high horse



: , willing to try to cause problems and hurt good people.

Hope you are able to get the picture and false infomation off that site.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry Steph....I can imagine the hurt and pain this is causing you. Has to be unsettling. There has been some good advice in this thread so I won't reiterate, but I just wanted to say....your little girl Faith, is beautiful every which way. Enjoy and love her as you are doing, no matter what her conformation/evaluation is in the eyes of others, she is beautiful to you and your family and that's all that matters.

I think this is just so wrong. I read a few posts on that thread and frankly it got my dander up. People evidently have nothing better to do than to bring others down to make themselves feel mighty. Those are very, very small minded and sad people...ashame. And you want to know the kicker.....they probably are'nt as bold as they are hiding behind their brash, rude computer comments and evaluations in real life.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 8, 2007)

ok could not go on that site at work so had to wait till now... i was shocked an appalled :no: and immediately had to join so i could post a rebuttal along with the rest of you. i hope i am not sorry i gave them my e-mail address



:

Steph you know you did the right thing. these people know not of which they speak so consider the source! as for me i won't be "darkening their doorstep" ever again!


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 8, 2007)

The attitudes shown on that site are beyond belief!

I would like to know just _WHERE_ in _WHAT_ book it says *ALL* horses _MUST_ be ridden? Or *ALL* minis_ MUST_ pull a cart?

The lack of intelligence in some people never ceases to amaze me. 

If I hadn't read those posts for myself I would not have belived people could be so ...................


----------



## Marty (Aug 8, 2007)

Steph I forgot to say I am sorry you have been put through all this crap. I was so busy being shocked there is a website like this. You most certainly do not deserve this one bit I am terribly sorry.

I have this really sinking feeling in my gut:

Would the following forum members please step forward to tell me I am way off base here:

Lisa, RuffnTuff

SWA

Carol

ML

Kay Kay

Mona

and any other OLDIE forum members that knows what is going through my mind?

Does this sound like a certain woman hater that we used to know? Think back years ago. Remember?

Or is this just a figment of my imagination??????


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

You know, every time I go back to that place, even when I went there before Faith's picture was posted, I can feel my blood pressure starting to rise. There's a huge difference between pictures/comments posted with the intent to teach and this crap. The person running that "blog" doesn't even have the decency to post a real name so *that* should say something right there. I'm done with it. I know good and well that what I'm doing is right, for Faith and us. Yeah, buying her left us in short supply as far as cash went, but we made do and Faith NEVER went without. Even during the ice storm when we were staying with my mom, I made sure to come home and check on her as long as the roads were open. I guess those folks think that she would've been better off where she was, waiting on the no good sheriff or humane society to come help her :no: One of these days they'll write about the wrong person and the fur will fly. I want to be there to see it



:



Marty said:


> Does this sound like a certain woman hater that we used to know? Think back years ago. Remember?


Oh Marty, I'm not too much of an oldie, but I think I know who you're talking about. A certain person from Florida, if I remember right?


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Aug 8, 2007)

All I can say is wow Steph. This is the most awful thing I think I've ever seen. You have done a great job with Faith and don't let anyone take that away from you. Definately DO NOT give them any more insight into you life or ammunition to use. Like someone already mentioned, they will have a new target tomorrow.

I wanted to post pics of me and Blue driving this weekend but I don't think I feel like that would be a good idea as I'm not svelte so I don't want to be accused of hurting my mini hauling my fat butt around.



: :no:

And Marty yes I think I know exactly who you are thinking about and as far as I'm concerned he can kiss my fat ***.


----------



## Marty (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes Steph & Triggy, that's what I was thinking exactly. Sounds to me like the same M O .........but it simply can't be........can it? They are computer wizards and very capable to pull it off.

Anyhow, I'll never waste my time going back there and hope you don't either.


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the first time I have ever been to that site and I won't ever go back!

Yes Marty that does sound like the creep. It wouldn't surprize me to learn it was him!


----------



## runamuk (Aug 8, 2007)

Steph_D said:


> Thanks to Ashley for letting me know about this (link). Faith is on Fugly Horse Of The Day and I couldn't be more angry. This person did not take the time to get the story on her. I'm not sure where they got the picture from (I've posted it here several times so could've been from anywhere). Maybe someone sent it to them. I don't know and don't care, it just bothers me to no end that someone was claiming that me or my family was not taking care of our horses. A few people had already stood up and posted that Faith was a rescue, but I posted a short version of her story and a link to a newer picture. Hopefully that'll be posted as well.


Yep the animal rights people are everywhere and Steph you have just been hit. :no: :no: I am so sorry. If I were you I would be mad as heck as you didn't giver permission...copyright violation and your daughter is also in the picture.....these people are freaks and I have no use for them. Be warned these people lurk everywhere and especially where there are EVIL BREEDERS that means anyone breeding any animal.

If I can help in anyway holler I know a couple people who might have some ideas.

OK right at blogspot you can file a copyright infiringement

"To expedite our ability to process your request, please use the following format (including section numbers):

1.Identify in sufficient detail the copyrighted work that you believe has been infringed upon. This post must include identification of the specific posts, as opposed to entire sites. Posts must be referenced by the permalink of the post. For example, “The copyrighted work at issue is the text that appears on http://johndoe.com/test/2006_01_01.html#2106.

2. Identify the material that you claim is infringing the copyrighted work listed in item #1 above.

YOU MUST IDENTIFY EACH POST BY PERMALINK OR DATE THAT ALLEGEDLY CONTAINS THE INFRINGING MATERIAL. The permalink for a post is usually found by clicking on the timestamp of the post. For example, “The blog where my copyrighted work is published on is http://copyright.blogspot.com/archives/200..._example.html.”

3. Provide information reasonably sufficient to permit Google to contact you (email address is preferred).

4. Include the following statement: "I have a good faith belief that use of the copyrighted material described above on the allegedly infringing web pages is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law.".

5. Include the following statement: "I swear, under penalty of perjury, that the information in the notification is accurate and that I am the copyright owner or am authorized to act on behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed."

6. Sign the paper.

7. Send the written communication to the following address:

Google, Inc.

Attn: Google Legal Support, Blogger DMCA Complaints

1600 Amphitheatre Parkway

Mountain View, CA 94043

OR fax to:

(650) 618-2680, Attn: Blogger Legal Support, DMCA Complaints"

I am sure all the pictures are pirated from various forums and group sites or websites.........if enough people were to file complaints we could shut this blogger down. I will send a complaint in tomorrow



:


----------



## tagalong (Aug 8, 2007)

Marty said:


> Does this sound like a certain woman hater that we used to know? Think back years ago. Remember?
> 
> Or is this just a figment of my imagination??????


Heh - *Marty*, I beat you to that thought on the last page... when I said:



> Consider the source and the Tone that is inherent there. And that mini comment about the fat women in the unbalanced carts? Sounds disturbingly familiar.... hmmmm.


Do I win a prize for being the first one to be suspicious??!!



:


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm really disgusted to see Faith is still on that page.

You know, this message board really is ripe with reasons for people to throw stones at breeding practices, uninformed training practices, etc. I'm sorry, but it has much material for someone who is in the mood to be nasty to harvest because there are a lot of unenlightened people breeding and training minis. I don't know why someone would take joy in devoting a website to it, but still...

However, I honestly don't know why Faith, a pony who was rescued and rehabbed, is on the site. My most beautiful horse could look just as "bad" as Faith did when Steph rescued her, if it was in a similarly bad situation. I don't know why anyone would find it funny to "laugh" at a horse who needed help. Especially when Faith has come so far and is obviously with a family who loves her and takes excellent care of her.

I really can't even get my brain around how I'd feel if I found a picture of one of my horses held up for ridicule some place online. It's one thing to post a picture or idea here, and have others share their opinions (with which you / I may or may not agree), and a totally different thing for someone ELSE to hold up your horse for others to pick on or joke about.

Again, I am so sorry Steph and I hope you can take comfort in knowing anyone with half a brain and a quarter of a heart would identify with YOUR SIDE of this, and not some nasty spirited person who runs a website devoted to making fun of other people's animals.


----------



## hrselady (Aug 8, 2007)

When I saw her on there I could have fell out of my chair. I didnt/couldnt believe it was her. How dare they take a rescue and critique her or the ones that cared enough to save her. Horses for sale are one thing but a rescue is another.

Steph I am so sorry your having to deal with these ignorant people. But I hope you see you have a world behind you that is full of love and compasion. What do they have? a blog full of put downs, hurt, and negative feelings. Sad people with a sad existance. Don't you think if her horses meant so much, she'd spend time with them and not searching for pictures on the net to talk about.

Steph, again, I am sooo sorry.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes marty i was pretty sure that was him. those were almost the exact words posted here some time ago. I just cant believe some of the comments on that site.


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 8, 2007)

> Yes Steph & Triggy, that's what I was thinking exactly. Sounds to me like the same M O .........but it simply can't be........can it? They are computer wizards and very capable to pull it off.


......... If it is please watch what you say on here. If I recall correctly on here there was a threat made to get back at the forum people who were giving this person a hard time..... Also if this is that same person, the fire has been started & there is plenty of fuel being added to it much to their glee. Mission has been accomplished ( or just begun). Follow the leagal route & go after this person, beginning with the picture removal.................. Such a waste of energy by this person directing it toward negative comments when it could be put to better use for a positive outcome.


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you all so much




: I'm surprised, but I actually slept last night, and pretty good, too. I still can't seem to get my mind around why someone would do this to me. I've never done anything to this person. Some people just feel the need to put other people down, to make themselves feel bigger and better. I haven't dealt with that type of person much since high school, and NEVER to this degree.


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, you just said, it Steph. The person who runs this site doesn't feel confident and happy with something apparently major in her life and it makes her feel better to "make fun" of others. I feel sorry for her actually.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 8, 2007)

> I don't know why anyone would find it funny to "laugh" at a horse who needed help.


My thoughts exactly Jill! That website is cruel. If they have any kind of sensitivity or compassion to equines, they would'nt be exploiting (yes exploiting) them on a website with those intentions. I can see a website dedicated to before and after pics and to help a community know what to look out for etc.....but this is just downright vicious. Not only do I feel bad for Steph, but I feel bad for those poor horses that are pasted up there and made fun of. :no: Nothing constructive about that.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 8, 2007)

This happened to another member on another forum.. Look down a ways , and her's is the colt with the chair on his back. Needless to say, I was furious.. He is a VERY well conformed colt, and he has a puppy dog personality. And she stated that he had "holes in his flanks from the chair".. Please.



:

Anyway.. I know who this person is on another forum. It actually surprised me to find out it was her.. She is/was a valued member.

Steph, I am so sorry about Faith. Are you able to see the comments? They are usually worse than the FHOTD girl..

Edited to add: Here is the link to the colt with the chair.. http://fuglyhorseoftheday.blogspot.com/200...01_archive.html


----------



## Kootenay (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure if this information is relevant, but it may be worth a read:

Bloggers Beware: Debunking Nine Copyright Myths of the Online World:

LINK To Article


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

just got off the phone with parelli and they have their attorney looking at it


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WOO HOO!!! I hope something can be done.

As a side note, the table CAN turn both ways. I have found pictures of this person's family and animals on another board. I'm just not as cruel as they are




:


----------



## Reble (Aug 8, 2007)

In your heart and ours we know how you have helped this horse.

Unfortunate the web site or link has had a lot of hits over this.

This can only pass, if we let it...



:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent article which everyone should read and follow! Mary



Kootenay said:


> Not sure if this information is relevant, but it may be worth a read:
> 
> Bloggers Beware: Debunking Nine Copyright Myths of the Online World:
> 
> LINK To Article


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree totally. If someone doesn't have something better to do than pick on or joke about someone else's horse they really need to get a life or else realize they done wrong and fully apologize. I know some of us are very hesitant to post pictures because of things that have happened. It is too bad because others could get a lot pleasure out of seeing the pictures. We all need to understand that pictures and articles shared are private property and should be respected as such. :no: Mary



Jill said:


> I really can't even get my brain around how I'd feel if I found a picture of one of my horses held up for ridicule some place online. It's one thing to post a picture or idea here, and have others share their opinions (with which you / I may or may not agree), and a totally different thing for someone ELSE to hold up your horse for others to pick on or joke about.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 8, 2007)

What would intrest more then a few of you, if you poke your nose around and read her comments, Many have pointed out that it's a Big kitty no no to steal pic's and talk with out permission...

*She replies several times by saying that since it is So expensive (Lawyer etc), no one would ever bother to sue her*. I'd go collecting those if I were you and serious about all this, it would be a tidy way to keep her from saying I didn't know or some such other.

SWA, I can see what you are saying, and agree that the degree of nastiness has gotten out of control there, again I Never said it was right, but a policy of dropping it in favor of better ways to spend my time, and to keep them from getting a kick outta my irritation does prevail.

I am also not a mother..., and the kids feelings Does impact me now that she (the child) has seen them. it's one thing for adults, whole nother story for kids...

.. and to the Mod's and anyone else who was taken aback by my non PC comment, I am sorry. Wasn't thinking there so much about how that comment would be taken by most.


----------



## tracerace (Aug 8, 2007)

Steph_D said:


> Thank you all so much
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm surprised, but I actually slept last night, and pretty good, too. I still can't seem to get my mind around why someone would do this to me. I've never done anything to this person. Some people just feel the need to put other people down, to make themselves feel bigger and better. I haven't dealt with that type of person much since high school, and NEVER to this degree.



I wish you weren't taking it so personally.

I am a daily reader of the FHOTD blog...and while I saw the picture I never made the connection to Faith (I am slow).

While the blog is harsh and sometimes unfair (surely some of those pictures are just poor angles!), the place that she is coming from is the same as yours: she wants people to STOP bringing more horses into the world that must be rescued. Her delivery isn't for everyone, but her message is spot on. People need to STOP bringing horses into this world as though they are guppies. I have serious, serious, SERIOUS issues with it myself. I am not nearly as bold, nor motivated as this blogger though...lol.

If it had happened to me (and it could because I've posted rescue pictures on the net) I would have felt safe in the fact that when I post pictures I am posting about a rescue and the After pictures will certainly clear it up. Nobody else matters. As long as she doesn't give my name, I wouldn't be offended.

Your story is one that crosses a thin line for a lot of people...your heart is in a wonderful place but it isn't something that everyone can understand (rescuing an animal when money is tight). At the time I went and got Phoebe, I told Gini before I even got her that I could NOT afford vet and farrier but that I had love, time and hay....and so CMHR covered the vet bills for me until she moved on to Stacy. I had to have help in order to help...I could not take the burden on financially and thank goodness CMHR was there...and I had another rescue lined up that would have taken her on the spot just in case something happened.....I did that before I ever brought her home. So no one (including my parents and in laws who are SO judgmental) could not bash me about a rescue when they knew I was struggling with money because of a high maintenance horse I had at the time at the time.

My point is that when you mention publicly that you are rescuing an animal and also that you are struggling financially you will raise some eyebrows. It should be expected. It's not always fair...but it's hard for a lot of people to grasp. In the end it is because people are more concerned about the animal than the people...and thats understandable.

I do hope you can get passed this. It's not as bad as it seems. You have friends here who seem to undertsand and that is what matters. Right? To the rest of the cyber world your story will be replaced tomorrow.

Good luck.



kaykay said:


> just got off the phone with parelli and they have their attorney looking at it


I do believe this is a stock answer. They would be kept busy for 100 years or more if they looked into every insult flung their way.



:


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah thats terrible. I couldn't imagine being in your situation. But I would probley do the same thing and contact a lawyer. There are so many other way to go about "informing people" on rescues and neglect. For one asking permisson to use a photo. I really hope a point gets made to this person. You don't just steal a picture and write about it when you don't know any of the facts.

Ugh..Good luck!


----------



## nootka (Aug 8, 2007)

"While the blog is harsh and sometimes unfair (surely some of those pictures are just poor angles!), the place that she is coming from is the same as yours: she wants people to STOP bringing more horses into the world that must be rescued. Her delivery isn't for everyone, but her message is spot on. People need to STOP bringing horses into this world as though they are guppies. I have serious, serious, SERIOUS issues with it myself. I am not nearly as bold, nor motivated as this blogger though...lol."

I agree with tracerace. I also read the site and didn't recognize Faith though she looked familiar.

I don't know where she gets 99.9% of her photos, though I have sent her some to use of my horses that I took.

When the photo was first posted, the blog owner didn't know the current situation of the horse, and most of us have no clue. The fact remains that the photo is of a horse that is in very bad condition and that should never have happened (we would all agree).

I also hope that horses, when sound and healthy, should be trained to be as useful as possible. Minis and ponies, full size to drafts. That way, if there is ever a time when they should need to be rehomed or sold, they will be more appealing to a broader range of people and more likely to be well fed, vetted, wormed, etc.

Yes, there are MANY horses in the world which only stand in their pastures and there is nothing wrong with that. The problem is that there are many more which should never have been bred by sheer reason that they are unsound enough to get to DO anything. The very tiny miniatures aside, most of them are large enough to pull a cart at the very least, though even that is arbitrary. Their small size is what is the attraction, and hopefully reason enough to feed them well.

A full size horse is another matter. The older the horse gets, the more difficult it may become to train them to ride, though that is also a matter of discussion and debate. A lot of groundwork can be done with a young horse in which a saddle is not required, and I had my Arabian mare for several months before I purchased a saddle. I rode bareback and with a pad, and I learned a lot about riding that way. A simple bridle and snaffle are quite inexpensive.

I know that Steph, being the person she is, would likely find a fine new home for this mare if she felt that her needs were not being met. The bottom line is that this mare has found a way out of starvation and suffering and whether or not she's in her best home is up for discussion as a matter of opinion. She belongs to Steph and her family and honestly, it's their business. As long as she's caring for her, noone else has a right to do anything other than say something, and someone always WILL open their mouths.

Try to ignore it and in the beginning, noone knew who you were. You chose to defend yourself as did others and I think they fully accepted it other than the comments about not enough money, which was a mistake.

I would drop it and move on.

Really, the message of the blog, though it is put out their in an unpleasant manner, especially when it's turned mistakenly on "YOU" (though really itw asn't, because you, Steph, did not starve this mare, you were her salvation), is that we all need to have more sense when we're thinking about breeding, and to plan when we purchase a living animal, for what if....

Sadly, I hate to admit that miniature horse breeders are just as bad as any others when we go breeding purely for color, purely for height and let the conformation fall by the wayside. I see it alot, and I, too, have been guilty as charged. I am trying to do my best, now, with the ones I breed, and committing myself to good homes over breeding quantity.

You know in your heart that you are doing and will do the right thing for Faith, as do we. Please don't let them take any of that comfort away from you.

Liz M.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

Her arrogance in assuming no one can afford to sue her really irritates me. When I almost filed against someone years ago for stolen pictures on my site, she said the same thing. Boy she really changed her tune when she got the letter from my attorney. I was lucky in that I also had a publisher behind me (better homes & garden) the offender paid my atty fees plus a few hundred to keep us from going to court.

Also what irritates me is her hiding behind a fake name and stating that no one can ever find out who she really is to sue her. Why hide if you truly believe what you are doing is right?

I wish steph would take the extra steps to at least have an attorney notify her but I understand too if Steph doesnt want the stress of it. But that is why people like her continue on thinking just because something is on the internet they are entitled to use it any way they see fit





One more thing. Her blog could be educational but she chooses for it not to be. She has a lot of people posting asking her to critique their horses yet she says she doesnt have time. Why on earth wouldnt you use pictures with permission instead of stealing pics and refusing to take them down when asked?? To me that shows that her intentions are not good at all like she tries to say they are.

Some people have to try to belittle others to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

nootka said:


> I have sent her some to use of my horses that I took


That's the exact problem that I've had with this whole thing. I don't know WHERE she got my picture (probably from here, but I posted pics here for everyone to see and to get advice), but I definately did NOT send it to her or give her permission to post a picture with my 10 year old daughter for anyone on her blog to see and post about. People were bashing my daughter because the "poor kid" needed to read more horse books to see what a horse was supposed to look like. IF this person would've asked to use my picture, and I'm not exactly hard to find, I would've cropped out my daughter and allowed her to use it with no problems.

Oh, and I do know a couple of her "friends" or "followers" who got into the bash fest that frequent our beloved LB. I don't suppose it matters, but I've lost total respect for them



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 8, 2007)

I am getting the impression that the person behind this fugly horse thing could very well be a member of this forum? Or friends with many who are?

Just curious really


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm curious too Lisa... as to who this is.

If you send a 'cease and desist' letter, you better be prepared to back it up with an attorney and you need to find out what the 'copyright' laws are on pics posted on the internet or sites. My understanding is that they then become public domain, unless done by a professional photographer who owns the rights to the pics, and that is only good for so many years. Or unless by some legal means, you have a copyright in your name, etc... for specific things.


----------



## Jenn (Aug 8, 2007)

re copyright laws ... you took the picture, it's YOURS, no one else can use it without your permission. It doesn't matter if you're an amateur or professional, no one else has the right to use your photographs without permission.

EVERYONE should watermark EVERY photo they put on the internet - put your name on everything you put out there. It'll prevent a lot of thievery and it's super easy to do.


----------



## lvponies (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you seen the latest blog? Now they are bashing mini horse costume classes!! Oh yeah...they do have comments about using minis as guide animals too. The following has been posted:

"Well I guess you have to do something with all of the mini's being bred willy-nilly. Maybe if you hide them in costumes , no one will see their misformed heads and mouths

Mini breeders are as bad as color breeders. If it's tiny, bred it. But then you get the ones with spots too! So you can bred tiny and spotted and never mind that when the ignorant rubes have finished tormenting the beast into a biting kicking monster that not even the kill buyers will have it... "


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

Jenn, could you please let us all know how to watermark our photos? I've been wanting to do it, but don't know how. I don't have any fancy photo program like photoshop or anything like that.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

pictures etc ARE NOT public domain! this is a huge misconception on the internet. Just because something is on the internet does not at all make it public domain.

also penalties for copyright infringement go up when the person refuses to take them down after being told they are in violation. They go even higher if there is a malicious intent.

Public Domain. Here are the rules for determining when a document enters the public domain:

In the United States, material first published before January 1, 1978, usually enters the public domain 75 years from the first date of copyright, that is, 75 years from the original date.

Most works created on or after January 1, 1978, enter the public domain 50 years after the death of the author. This rule applies after January 1, 2023.

After January 1, 2053, any work written by a corporate author and originally published on or after January 1, 1978, will enter the public domain 75 years after publication or 100 years after creation, whichever comes first.

Works created before January 1, 1978, but not published before that date are copyrighted under rules 2 and 3 above. There is one exception here: The copyright on works published after January 1, 1978 expires before December 31, 2002. As a result, a lot of books that might otherwise enter the public domain remain copyrighted

Any work enters the public domain in the United States if a substantial number of copies were printed and distributed in the U.S. without a copyright notice before March 1, 1989.

Substantially new editions of books, especially new translations or editions created by a new editor, are copyrighted from the creation of that edition, not from the creation of the original.

In the United Kingdom and many other nations, copyrights generally endure for the life of the author plus 50 years.

Libraries must conform to the copyright laws of the nation in which the work will be distributed. For example, Peter Pan is in the public domain in the United States but not in the U.K.; therefore, American libraries may not distribute the book online in Great Britain.

Under the 1909 U.S. Copyright Act, protection lasted for 28 years and was renewable for another 28 years for a total of 56 years. In 1962, Congress started overhauling the entire Copyright Act, passing interim extensions giving existing works protection for a total term of 75 years. All copyrights in existence in 1962 were extended to at least 1976, when the 75-year rule went into effect. As a result, works published between 1917 and 1939 have not yet entered the public domain.

A public speech is copyrighted only if the speaker writes it down, authorizes it to be recorded, or has someone record it at the time it is given. Because Martin Luther King's "I Have a Dream" speech was written down on paper and registered with the Copyright Office, Mrs. King has been able to forbid its duplication without permission. If you want to tape a speech for distribution (online or off), you will need to obtain copyright clearance from the speaker.


----------



## tagalong (Aug 8, 2007)

You can tag photos as well - although that can be cropped off....



> As a side note, the table CAN turn both ways. I have found pictures of this person's family and animals on another board. I'm just not as cruel as they are


Well, posting them or even discussing them would be out of line IMO.... the table need not turn both ways...




:

*Steph* - the mistake _you_ made in all of this was giving them too much information - you should have stopped at the fact that you rescued her in that condition anf left it at that. Never feed the fish...

Some of the concerns expressed on that blog are valid... only perhaps expressed in extremely flammable ways at times.

And I am still surprized that anyone has their Photobucket or other online photo site accounts public instead of private. It is very easy to simply go backwards from the URL of one photo and get into an entire album - if you have NOT made said album/account *private*...



> I am getting the impression that the person behind this fugly horse thing could very well be a member of this forum? Or friends with many who are?


Well, I don't know her from a hole in the ground.

You sound a bit.... suspicious??



:

_*edited cuz spelln iz impordind*_


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 8, 2007)

A link to a thread on another board I frequent, where someone else was the subject of this vitriol:

http://www.ultimatedressage.com/forums/vie...&highlight=


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, to be copyrighted, the above states that forms need to be filed with the Copyright Office - this doesnt mean that I can take pics of my horses, put them on my website and assume they are copyrighted. That means they are protected- by whom as I have not filed anything to copyright them.

A copyright is a secured legal right  to something, prohibiting others from reproducing, selling, distributing or publishing it.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've read the blogs and am astounded at how someone can be so proud of hurting people's feelings or being "mean" (her words, not mine).

The word that comes to my mind to describe her best is *RABID*. It also appears a lot of the other people who responded might be foaming at the mouth too.

Steph, I'm like you, I try hard not to hurt others feelings and just don't understand people who do. I won't tell you to ignore it because I have some idea how difficult that would be for me.

Those of us who know how hard you've worked to get her where she is today applaud you. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 8, 2007)

No not suspicious well ok i guess there is always a small part of me that is by nature.. I just got the feeling from reading some answers that some knew or know of others involved that is all. Again doesnt really matter who it is if they are proud enough of what they do and say and feel they are educated enough to make those claims I am sure they would feel no need to hide and would come right out and say Hey I am the one who said those things


----------



## kaykay (Aug 8, 2007)

HG i posted somewhere on this long thread the copyright laws. Just by taking a picture or making a drawing you have an automatic copyright. You can get an official one for 45.00 but its really not necessary and the only time i do it is when something is published in a national magazine. the above rules are for public domain.

this is why for example i cannot go to little kings site and take a picture of buckeroo and post it on my site without their permission. This is also why mary lou asks people not to post pictures of horses they dont own without permission.

Lisa i so agree that if she really felt she was educating etc she would not feel the need to hide her real identity. but until someone files against her she will continue on im sure.

But really what it boils down to is being human. Steph asked her to take the pic down and instead of doing the right thing and just taking it off she continues on


----------



## just2minis (Aug 8, 2007)

My first thought is WHO WOULD READ THAT CRAPPY WEBSITE ??  Who is the idiot that writes that stuff ?

I am sorry you were a victim


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd find it amazing if it were someone on this forum, as funny as some of it is, I don't see any of that kind of casual bashing going on here... Anyway we could do some homework? Steph said she had "found" her on other blogs etc, it can't be That hard to track someone down is it?


----------



## Minimor (Aug 8, 2007)

After seeing this thread this morning I took a quick look at that blog page, and simply can't believe anyone really reads that junk. I scanned through the first part & then left--it simply wasn't worth continuing on. Whoever the author of that site is, she's nothing but an ignorant mouthpiece who doesn't know half as much about anything as she thinks she does. Of course those that know the least tend to be the ones with the most to say.

Like Carol said, she's a legend in her own mind. You run across one of those every so often. I'm not sure what's more annoying--to meet them on the web, or in person?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Aug 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Guys, I went to the link for this site....I clicked on the first link and read the comment this "person" has made. The newest photo is of a mini in costume and her comments are very nasty & negitive. She has formed her "opinion" on miniatures with out have a lot of facts. Which it seems like she is doing with her whole blog site.[/SIZE]

The comments are really bad as well.

This is directly B/C of Steph contacting them with a lawsuit. One of the comments states....

"fuglyhorseoftheday said...

(For those of you who were missing yesterday's hilarity with David & Steph, I think we're about to top it.)

OK, Sherlock. Who am I?

August 8, 2007 1:52 PM "

It is a direct slap in the face to Steph...... Is there anything Steph can do about this?

(If this has already been brought up, I sorry, I read at least 8 of the pages then posted ;-)! )


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

Dana stated my problem exactly, I don't have a clue how to find this person. I'm slowly tracking her down through other message boards and what-not, but so far I've found nothing as far as a web site with a real address. At least most of the folks here have the guts to put up a web site with contact information



:

(Ok, now I wanna run around the house screaming "Chicken!!! Bok bok bok bok bok!!!" and flap my wings, does that make me immature? :new_shocked: )


----------



## Kootenay (Aug 8, 2007)

Steph,

Dug you up some more dirt on what 'they' are saying about you. The forum it's on has some slightly bad language though.

Link To Forum

:no:


----------



## tagalong (Aug 8, 2007)

If you want to discourage and downplay that blog - stop giving it hits. 

Stop going there.

Do not LINK directly from here to there.

Stop giving it hits.

No links.

Lather, rinse, repeat.

That is what a lot of the blogosphere is like. If you do not like it - do not engage it... and no - if they are not posting personal information such as names and addresses and phone numbers you cannot jump them for that.

*The worst thing you can do to any blogger - is IGNORE THEM. *

There are parts of that blog that I do not mind - and that the blogger is RIGHT about... vis a vis breeding ugly anything to uglier anything - going for colour only - deciding that everything can or should be bred etc. ... but her approach may not be everyone's cup of tea - obviously. She could tone it down a lot and still get her point across IMO. I guess I am a bad, evil, horrible, disgusting person - as I laughed at that older "Hookd ohn Fonics" section as well. Or more like - sighed.

*Dreamweaver* - she is not exactly ignorant. She has an excellent eye for conformation and most of that analysis is dead on... I am *not* defending her way of getting her message across, however.

And for the suspicious... no - I do not know her. I have looked at the blog upon occasion. And that is all.

ETA: *Steph* - why track her down? Why bother? You are simply giving her the attention she wants... IMHO.

*ETA2: Your post below is exactly right, dimimore... THANK YOU!!*


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 8, 2007)

May I respectfully ask that this blog place and person be ignored from now on? No more links, who cares? Steph is fine, Faith is great and those bloggers are like sharks feeding and searching for fresh blood. Shall we give them their due? I think not...let them go....such a sad group of folks. I actually feel quite sorry for those with that much unhappiness and venom that they must attack anything and everything to feel powerful and special.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Dimimore is sooo right...i said this several pages ago...don't fuel the fire, this is what they wake up each day for...i can imagine how angry and hurt you are as i am sure i would be also but the more you play their game the bigger their smiles get...i will say it again...TWISTED and sad for sure...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## tracerace (Aug 8, 2007)

Concerning watermarks (I tried to quote...I'm a moron...I know you mentioned it somewhere!)

Steph, what photo editor are you using?


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

Right now I'm not sure that I have a photo editor. I have Infranview, and another forum member recommended Microsoft Picture It, but I don't think I have that. I've also got the Kodak EasyShare software and there's always the Paint program. Not sure if any of those would do anything. I'm still searching my computer for photo editing stuff.


----------



## tracerace (Aug 8, 2007)

I think Picture It is unavailable now (literally as a couple days ago).

Hmmm...I don't know Infraview...did that come with your camera?

If you can get a picture into Paint then you can probably put a mark of some kind on your picture. I wish I could help. I use 3 different programs but none of those




.


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 8, 2007)

What programs do you use or would you recommend?


----------



## Jenn (Aug 9, 2007)

To watermark, just type © 2007 Your Name on the photo. If you can, lower the opacity of your text so that it's slightly transparent, but if you can't do that, don't worry about it.

HG Farm is incorrect regarding copyright laws. As soon as you click the shutter button, that photo is copyrighted as yours. No one has the right to use it without your permission. You don't need to register a copyright for your intellectual or creative property.


----------



## Steph_D (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Jenn, I got it figured out.

For anyone using Infranview, you just draw a box onto your picture where you want the copyright to be. Then click on Edit and Add Text. There's a big box on the thing that pops up and to the right of that you can just click on "add copyright" and "add date" and you can add whatever else you want from there. Leave the "text transparent" thing checked and you can change the actual color of the text in the font settings.

Jenn, do you think this would cover us?


----------



## Reble (Aug 9, 2007)

Also if you use photo filtre go to image and than at bottom go to text add what you would like

Example left hand corner of the page. Kavelbel Minis

Just found out it can be done.


----------



## Firefall (Aug 9, 2007)

Wouldn't it be best to put the watermark on or near the horse so that It can't be edited out as easy or does that matter? I guess that could be edited out on the animal just as easy anyway.


----------

